# Underactive thyroid now!



## MeanMom (Mar 14, 2011)

You will all be getting fed up of me and my bad news, but I need some advice on this (new) problem if anyone can help please 

Just had results of K's first annual check up blood tests and, yes. as the title says she now has an underactive thyroid Consultant says it has been caught very early (no symptoms I think) and is sending script for a 'little pill to take once a day'. Dont know what the 'pill' is yet - does anyone have experience of this either themselves or as a parent?

Really dont know how to break the news to her - she is already 'down' because of her cataracts - is it REALLY bad news or just a bit of a nuisance (or somewhere in between?)

Oh, and HbA1c was 7.2 -


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 14, 2011)

It seems to happen like that doesnt it ?Everything coming at once , i have an underactive thyroid and im on throxine as when your thyroid becomes underactive you need to replace what is difficent . Its good that theyve caught it early .


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, sorry for your news, my experience is limited but I believe it means she is not producing enough of the hormone thyroxine, hence the pill she will be taking. I think the symptoms would be finding it hard to put weight on. Its a fairly well treated condition, probably more common in diabetics.............

My partners gran suffers from this and they were her symptoms, I hope you can get a better explanation/reassurance.......


----------



## margie (Mar 14, 2011)

With an underactive thyroid you tend to have dry skin, feel cold and put on weight. With an overactive one you can feel anxious and lose weight.

I was told last August that thyroid problems tend to go hand in hand with diabetes - which does mean that your consultant should have all the facts at his/her fingertips. It can also impact on blood glucose control - though the DSN I saw said the effects varied from person to person. 

Many people have to take synthetic thyroxine. They will probably do a blood test in a few weeks to check they have the dosage right, but keep an eye on the side effects on the leaflet which will indicate if the dose is too high for her.

The other thing I was told was that the seasons and stress can affect the thyroid.

Sorry that you have yet another thing to get your mind around.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 14, 2011)

A underactive thyroid is linked to T1 as its itself is a ammune disease very similar to T1 hence why it's not uncommon in T1 diabetics...

Another symptom of under active thyroid for the T1 diabetic is unstable blood glucose levels, getting the right thyroxine dose helps blood glucose control..

They are likely to take blood pretty soon to check that the thyroxine dose is correct, but once they got it they will take bloods at the same time as HbA1c's to keep an eye on things...

And yes thyroids can flutuate, before I was even diabetic they found I was border line when bloods taken when pregnant for my twins, and since then the gone flutuated over the years..  But I've never shown any symptoms though apart from probably feeling the cold easier!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 14, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> You will all be getting fed up of me and my bad news, but I need some advice on this (new) problem if anyone can help please
> 
> Just had results of K's first annual check up blood tests and, yes. as the title says she now has an underactive thyroid Consultant says it has been caught very early (no symptoms I think) and is sending script for a 'little pill to take once a day'. Dont know what the 'pill' is yet - does anyone have experience of this either themselves or as a parent?
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that, I know Simon Rudd's daughter, Darcy, has an underactice Thyroid.  Maybe he can help best wishes Sheena x


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Sorry to hear that, I know Simon Rudd's daughter, Darcy, has an underactice Thyroid.  Maybe he can help best wishes Sheena x


 
Thanks everyone for the support - does anyone know Simon Rudd's user name?


----------



## margie (Mar 15, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Thanks everyone for the support - does anyone know Simon Rudd's user name?



SimonRudd with no space


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 15, 2011)

I have no experience of this but just want to send you a (hug) and willing you to stay strong


----------

